
V8 JavaScript Engine Release v6.5 - petercooper
https://v8project.blogspot.com/2018/02/v8-release-65.html
======
Klathmon
I'm glad V8 (and Chrome) are getting streaming compilation for WASM. That was
an annoying pain point I saw when playing with it (fat binaries meant a long
download and compile time, almost penalizing you 2 times for every byte).

However I noticed that Firefox's recent update with their streaming and tiered
WASM compiler is still almost a magnitude faster (using the benchmark at [0]
it takes 717ms in Firefox 58, and 4283ms in Chrome 66 on my machine with a
good gigabit connection and an i7 4930k)

I tend to think of my PC as fairly "high end" (yeah, it's a few years old, but
still is a powerhouse in my opinion!) but I'm just not seeing the speeds that
they are talking about in the blog post.

Is the difference really just in Firefox's 2-tiered compiler!? I noticed that
the benchmarks are in seconds (!) of compile time, does this streaming
compiler only really shine with much larger WASM modules? Or is that benchmark
not a good representation of a general workload (it was made by a Mozilla
employee, for what it's worth).

[0] [https://lukewagner.github.io/test-tanks-compile-
time/](https://lukewagner.github.io/test-tanks-compile-time/)

~~~
kevingadd
Tanks is a unity game, so it's representative of the (probably) single most
popular use case for WebAssembly right now.

------
hajile
Since the explicit tail call proposal is no longer moving forward, how long
until v8 allows proper tail calls as the spec requires?

~~~
jkrems
Last I've heard no JS engine ships or wants to ship PTC. So I'd be surprised
if V8 breaks away from the pack there, given that nothing changed.

~~~
ash_gti
JavaScriptCore from WebKit does PTC, see
[https://webkit.org/blog/6240/ecmascript-6-proper-tail-
calls-...](https://webkit.org/blog/6240/ecmascript-6-proper-tail-calls-in-
webkit) for more info

------
danbolt
I’m happy to see inlining on the common Array.prototype functions.

------
thepumpkin1979
Off-topic: this page is really hard to read in a mobile browser, it freezes
and when you try to zoom out it redirects to another post, I can't figure out
what's wrong with it.

Edit: Seems to work ok with content blockers disabled.

~~~
aetherspawn
Works fine here, iPhone 6 w/ Safari.

~~~
thepumpkin1979
Safari iPhone 7 here, it seems to be caused by Firefox Focus content blockers.
I disabled it and it works fine now.

